# live action yiffy movie.



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

hi I am going to be making a film pretty soon here and i just wanted to gauge how interested the furry fandom would be in it. i myself am not a furry but i wouldnt mind doin a chik dressed as one and was wondering what other people thought about it.


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

Here, perhaps i can direct you to a place better SUITED for such (LOL) NSFW


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

If you're talking about people having sex in fursuits... It's already been done...

By definition, what you're asking for is refered to as murrsuiting. It exists on the interwebs if you're crazy enough to look for it.


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

and i mean like bodypaint, ears tail, and stuff like that not full fursuit i get nothing out of that personally


----------



## keretceres (May 24, 2011)

Meh. Provided its gay I'll watch it...


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

khorne said:


> and i mean like bodypaint, ears tail, and stuff like that not full fursuit i get nothing out of that personally


 
Yes sir that exists too... SOOO EXTREMELY NSFW!


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

http://andi8lumut.wordpress.com/2011/02/22/animal-body-painting/ NSFW
like the 5th 6th 7th and 8th pics on this link but not photoshopped


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

Here, perhaps this is better suited. NSFW


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Yes sir that exists too... SOOO EXTREMELY NSFW!


 
yeah but thats all gay and frankly its pretty crappy quality


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

And what's your budget for this film? Just wondering :V

EDIT: also, i'm sorry for being a dick, but i don't feel you're going to get willing porn stars here. I'd check a place like sofurry.com's forums, i think you would have MUCH more luck there.


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

im not looking for actors im already in the process but im trying to see if theres a good enough fanbase willing to buy my product if not ill just shift gears and make another genre u know? i would like to do furry but if i cant hey thees a thousand different niches out there


----------



## Kruelty (May 24, 2011)

khorne said:


> yeah but thats all gay and frankly its pretty crappy quality


 

If you want furries to buy your product, you probably want to make a gay film...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

I'm not into this kinda shit.


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

Kruelty said:


> If you want furries to buy your product, you probably want to make a gay film...


 
This and you're better off finding an animator and arting it out since lots of things won't translate between mediums.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

we've already had this kind of troll-thread here a few times

come on, trollguys, think up something new and original


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

i thought the whole furrys are gay thing was a negative stereotype. oh well if you guys are so opposed to the idea then idk ill probably shift gears and go another route idk ill see what others opinions are

what is your definition of a troll?


----------



## foxmusk (May 24, 2011)

i'd again recommend sofurry.com as your target market, as they are specifically focused on pornography. really, you might have luck on their forums, they're much more open to this idea.


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Ley (May 24, 2011)

whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## keretceres (May 24, 2011)

Straight furries are an unfortunate by-product of society :V


----------



## khorne (May 24, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> ...


 
hahaha pretty funny


----------



## Fenrari (May 24, 2011)

Ley said:


> whyyyyyyyyyy



Because tentacle hentai is boring people...



keretceres said:


> Straight furries are an unfortunate by-product of society :V


 
It's almost as bad as Mel Gibson


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> ...


 
trust me, troll



khorne said:


> what is your definition of a troll?


 
Someone who posts incredibly stupid/inane/pointless things, or things that piss people off, or things that bring the morons out of the forum woodworks like little pervy cockroaches (heh, COCKroaches), all for the sake of getting a certain desired reaction from his audience.  Like a retarded Internet version of Andy Kaufman.  What the troll categorizes as desirable varies between trolls, obviously.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 24, 2011)

It's a troll. I refuse to believe otherwise.


----------



## anero (May 24, 2011)

khorne said:


> i myself am not a furry but i wouldnt mind doin a chik dressed as one


 
we call this the denialist stage


----------



## Larry (May 24, 2011)

I is 15 and wat is this?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2011)

...

This is a public poll. 

I can tell who voted yes. 

...

I know who to hate now. :v


----------



## Kruelty (May 24, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> This is a public poll.
> 
> ...


 

Votes 'yes' now.


----------



## Aden (May 24, 2011)

Hahaha what the fuck is this
I'm not locking it. You guys do what you do best |3


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 24, 2011)

Flawed poll is flawed.

But seriously, bodypainted porn has been done, and done again. If it's money you're after, you'd be better off selling ordinary porn. Especially considering furry isn't exactly a huge group, and I doubt a lot of them would pay for bodypaint porn...
Not to mention you seem to be aiming at the straight market, ignoring a large part of furries, that way (Not a majority, but a huge part nonetheless)

And now, for a moderative message:
Guys, try to keep this topic somewhat decent, mkay?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 24, 2011)

My face (literally) when I read this thread.


----------



## Azure (May 24, 2011)

No.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 24, 2011)

Baby's first troll.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Baby's first troll.


 
Baby made poopies! We so proud of baby!

Now who's going to clean up after baby?

Mod-mommies say "We're tired.  You do it."

Bad mod-mommies.  Now users have to watch other stupid babies play with baby's poopie.

Stupid babies getting stink everywhere.


----------



## Octa (May 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Baby made poopies! We so proud of baby!
> 
> Now who's going to clean up after baby?
> 
> ...


You okay buddy? not having an emotional breakdown?


----------



## Azure (May 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Baby made poopies! We so proud of baby!
> 
> Now who's going to clean up after baby?
> 
> ...


 FAF in a nutshell.


----------



## Kayze (May 24, 2011)

I don't see how people can actually like this. I mean, havign sex with a fursuit or someone in body paint would be hilarious tbh (in a creepy way) - not sexual. Of course there's porn of everything and a fetish for everything, but this just seems ridiculous. I know furry in general can seem strange, not saying it isn't. This is just like the next level.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

I can kind of imagine bodypaint working, actually.  Would depend on the actors, the paint job, etc.  It's not as horribly encumbering as a suit nor does it hide the figure like a suit.


----------



## Furr (May 24, 2011)

...most furries live in their parents basement... they can't afford to buy normal porn which is why they have to watch furry porn to begin with, because it is free. 
Also this is a bad thread and you should feel bad.


----------



## Mentova (May 24, 2011)

I refuse to believe this isn't a troll.


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Like this?


 Actually that's not body paint, it's a modified fullbody speedo.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually that's not body paint, it's a modified fullbody speedo.


 
It's also a guy

which would be kind of hot if it weren't for that idiotic animu-face mask


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

I refuse to vote because there is no "Haha, no" option.


----------



## Mentova (May 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Like this?


 That is _horrifying_


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It's also a guy
> 
> which would be kind of hot if it weren't for that idiotic animu-face mask


 Who made this anyhow?


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is _horrifying_


 
I'm glad I could finally put that image to good use.


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm glad I could finally put that image to good use.


 ...do you have a folder filled with images that you're waiting to use on future FAF threads?


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2011)

Alstor said:


> ...do you have a folder filled with images that you're waiting to use on future FAF threads?


 
Not specifically for FAF, but I do have a whole ton of random images saved.

Each will have its moment of glory.


----------



## SnowFox (May 24, 2011)

Alstor said:


> ...do you have a folder filled with images that you're waiting to use on future FAF threads?


 
As long as he's not taking them directly from his camera SD card.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 24, 2011)

Kayze said:


> I don't see how people can actually like this. I mean, havign sex with a fursuit or someone in body paint would be hilarious tbh (in a creepy way) - not sexual. Of course there's porn of everything and a fetish for everything, but this just seems ridiculous. I know furry in general can seem strange, not saying it isn't. This is just like the next level.


 
Gore turns me on. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2011)

I just love how the poll is multi-option.

And that plus OP being a furry talking about kinky porn, makes me think it's not a troll, and very much genuinely stupid :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 24, 2011)

*You...
All of you...
Fucking...
Son of a bitch!*


----------



## RedSavage (May 24, 2011)

Never failing to clarify the bounds of other people's stupidity, we present to you, Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Kruelty (May 24, 2011)

So, when can I expect to see this monstrosity in a porno theater near me?


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 24, 2011)

No, and this is coming out of a person who has the thought of making a furry RPG with a quest where you have to go inside anuses just to find important items.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> No, and this is coming out of a person who has the thought of making a *furry RPG with a quest where you have to go inside anuses just to find important items.*


 
This thread is now about hating you. :I


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 25, 2011)

You mean real life yiff?
You're to late mate.


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2011)

I was going to say something relevant, then I remembered that I am a mod and I would be a terrible person for mentioning it. :V



MitchZer0 said:


> No, and this is coming out of a person who has the thought of making a furry RPG with a quest where you have to go inside anuses just to find important items.



No.


----------



## Mentova (May 25, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was going to say something relevant, then I remembered that I am a mod and I would be a terrible person for mentioning it. :V
> 
> 
> 
> No.


 But you mod a furry forum. You're a terrible person anyways. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 25, 2011)

Blood. Fucking. NO


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you mod a furry forum. You're a terrible person anyways. :V


 
True.


----------



## Spatel (May 25, 2011)

the beastpaint thing is kinda hot 

gotta try that some day


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who wanted to facepalm at this thread?


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Am I the only one who wanted to facepalm at this thread?


 
You are not alone.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

I can't believe all you guys are voting no for the movie.

Dudes, we need that lulz.


----------



## Shiroka (May 25, 2011)

I would actually like to see if if it's a cartoon porn movie instead of real people. Because, y'know, it would at least be fictional :V

No but seriously, I think it would be fun to watch, or at least, more than the generic human porn we got on the net nowadays. At least it would be original. As long as it doesn't have shitting dick nipples, I would watch it. Too bad the only people who would be interested in producing it either have no skills or are too busy/lazy to do it. Often both.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 25, 2011)

I am now going to uncontrollably vomit a cow due to how disgusting your thread is.
*proceeds to vomit cow*


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 25, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> No, and this is coming out of a person who has the thought of making a furry RPG with a quest where you have to go inside anuses just to find important items.


 Don't tell me you also dream of being a TSA agent when you grow up!


----------



## Armaetus (May 26, 2011)

No, just no.

It's beyond creepy if you ask me.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 26, 2011)

Glaice said:


> No, just no.
> 
> It's beyond creepy if you ask me.


 
There's way worse out there...

I mean, if some bodypainted porn actors (/volunteers *shivers*) creep you out, I'd suggest you blacklist furaffinity.net.


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

Depends... Can I replace "Yiffy Movie" with "Lesbian Orgy in Space" ?


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> "Lesbian Orgy in Space" ?


 
I am all for this. I've been playing Mass Effect for hours.


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2011)

khorne said:


> and i mean like bodypaint, ears tail, and stuff like that not full fursuit i get nothing out of that personally


 Maybe I get nothing out of you!!!

Also please go back to whatever hole you crawled out of.

EDIT: also mail me a copy of the vid :v


----------



## Garfang (May 26, 2011)

wow :O i don't know what to say >< everyone has already told ....


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 26, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Depends... Can I replace "Yiffy Movie" with "Lesbian Orgy in Space" ?


 

Know what... I'm actually on board with this


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> There's way worse out there...
> 
> I mean, if some bodypainted porn actors (/volunteers *shivers*) creep you out, I'd suggest you blacklist furaffinity.net.


 
amateur having fun > professional making retarded noises/faces on cue for cashbux

after having seen the beastpaint thing though, I have to say that some people really just aren't cut out for porn.  Especially when they keep looking at the camera.  Gawd that creeps me out.  Like breaking a porn fourth wall or something.


----------



## Radiohead (May 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Especially when they keep looking at the camera.  Gawd that creeps me out.  Like breaking a porn fourth wall or something.


 
I know what you mean. I like to imagine I'm Clay Aiken and invisible.


----------



## redhusky17 (May 26, 2011)

Itâ€™s not my style .
Real furry porn . NO 
Digital furry porm YES

This is why people hate furries, isnâ€™t it ?


----------



## Tycho (May 26, 2011)

redhusky17 said:


> Itâ€™s not my style .
> Real furry porn . NO
> Digital furry porm YES
> 
> This is why people hate furries, isnâ€™t it ?


 
One of the many reasons, yes.


----------



## Redregon (May 26, 2011)

go for it! 

... i'll just torrent it anyway like 90% of the others.


----------



## Tabasco (May 26, 2011)

ALL THE POLL OPTIONS.


----------



## Aegis (May 26, 2011)

I'd hate to be the guy in line to go up to the box office and say "1 ticket to...yiff...yiff...revolution...please...."


----------



## Punnchy (May 26, 2011)

This could be a good idea, but you''d have to like, actually have all 3 forms of general gender play going on (guy on guy, girl on guy, girl on girl) to get everyone happy, and I'm think the whole body paint method would be a lot easier then, say partial or full suits.


----------



## Belluavir (May 26, 2011)

redhusky17 said:


> Itâ€™s not my style .
> Real furry porn . NO
> Digital furry porm YES
> 
> This is why people hate furries, isnâ€™t it ?



People hate furries because people are assholes and need an easy target. 

But anyway...

I don't see the point in this "film" (HA!). I love yiff art, but I don't like real porn very much. Real people painting their bodies to look vaguely like an animal is REALLY unappealing to me, and on top of that, I'm skeptical of your motives.


----------



## Zenia (May 26, 2011)

Live action yiff movie? ... Yuck, no thanks. I like human porn.


----------



## Kruelty (May 26, 2011)

Can this be a snuff film, but they kill the director/producers instead?


----------



## Riyeko (May 27, 2011)

Every time i hear about the body painting porn it makes me think of two humans, completely naked, covered in that black light sensative paint, on camera.. and then rubbing the paint everywhere, smearing it all over the covers or whatever surfaces theyre fucking on, and then just being dirty and smudged and nasty all at once.

Or two people under a black light getting that paint dropped on them from above the camera.
Or something else ridiculously weird i dare not mention.

Although.. furry yiff porn... if its cartoon... uh... i dont know.. live action? good luck with that.. pfft


----------



## Tabasco (May 27, 2011)

Relevant


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 28, 2011)

Blues said:


> Relevant




a bit more Relevant


----------



## Ricky (May 28, 2011)

I'm not into chicks, or porn for that matter, but I voted yes just to piss off Unsilenced :lol:


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 29, 2011)

I say yes, just to get the people stupid enough to do this a lifetime ticket to embarrassment.

Plus the resulting video would most likely be hilarious.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 29, 2011)




----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 1, 2011)

unlock the secrets of dimentional travel, then find one of the billions and billions of alternative realitys there is with real furries and you have you film.
but to be honest i dont think string theory has progressed that far but im working in it xP


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 1, 2011)

Just somebody do me a favor and release a serious hardcore adult tokusatsu movie in America with explosions, yaoi, and glittery glowing armor dammit.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 1, 2011)

this is fucking heinous 
holler if ya hear me!


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> unlock the secrets of dimentional travel, then find one of the billions and billions of alternative realitys there is with real furries and you have you film.
> but to be honest i dont think string theory has progressed that far but im working in it xP


 They could just use CGI furries in real-life filmed settings, or paint people to look like they have fur or something.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

I think if you look within the first iceberg layer of the internet it can be found.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 5, 2011)

To reiterate pretty much everyone here...

NO.

What if this could be someone researching for a news story 0.o


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2011)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> What if this could be someone researching for a news story 0.o


 
BREAKING NEWS

PEOPLE LIKE PORN


----------



## Kayla (Jun 5, 2011)

How about "Live Action Sex Movie?" I cringe everytime I hear someone say the word yiff. x_x

Actually..live action furry sex? No thanks, I'll keep my human porn, thank you.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah dammit I clicked the wrong button for the poll. ><


----------



## Sar (Jun 6, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> ...


 
OP is 50/50 in my eyes. ^^

Also, even though it has been done... *throws curveball*  OP should still give it a go and let it be judged.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes go on >< and see what happent


----------



## masterfang (Jul 22, 2011)

I find this incredably funny. Not that I wouldent buy the product....cus I would. Heh. Me and my mate would watch it


----------



## Fay V (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh look, a terrible necro for a terrible thread.


----------

